# Wowie! Malawi !



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Glad to be here on this fine looking forum.

I've started my tank (35 gal.) and everything seems just fine.
PH=8.2, Temp=77Âº, waste levels=super low.

I've had many pets, fish, exotics, and such over the years but it's been a long while since i've had a serious aquarium. I was attracted to A.cichlids and finally took the plunge with Malawi's. The aquarium owner told me: "These are more affordable and good starter African Cichlids".
Right now there are 7 fish....not sure what species...MAN THIS CAN BE CONFUSING! (so many varieties and such)[/img][/url].
If it's OK with you folks, i'd like to post a pic of my group of fish and hopefully get some help identifying them.
BTW: one them (blue fish) seems to be getting a bit intimidated and occasionally gets duller in color, then recovers. I rearranged the tank, but still this fish looks scared alot.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

sure, post some pictures.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Duh...i can't find the function that allows me to post pics..


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

use photobucket then copy the HTML form into the chat box


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Save your pics in photobucket or something similar, then.... 
1.click on the Img button above the reply box
2.paste the url from the pic in photobucket
3.click on the Img button again
hope this helps


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok...got the pics loaded. Can you see them?

http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq84/Robatafish/fish/


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

so looks like you have a maingano and red zebra. Thats all i can make out in these pictures.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll work on better pics. The problem is that they keep moving around so much. :lol: :fish:
It's the blue fish that i'm worried about right now.
Is that the maingano?
http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq84 ... uefish.jpg


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes it looks pretty sick as well.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=756


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

yep...the pics aren't showing up but the link takes us to your potobucket page.
The blue fish looks like a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (maingano) but something about the shape of the face looks wrong, maybe just be the pic.

In the group pic I think I see...
1. Copadichomis borleyi- the brown fish with orange fins and tail
2. Metriaclima estherae (red zebra)-the orange fish
3. Nimbochromis venustus (giraffe cichlid)-the one with the camo looking spots
4. Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)?-the yellow fish- if it has a black running through it's top fin that's what it is. If there isn't black in it's fin then it may be a hybrid or a peacock.
I don't know what the light brown with the darker stripe is or the one that looks pink in the pic. Is the one that looks pink in the pic really all white with red eyes? If so it may be an albino Pseudotropheus socolofi
These are all guess because the pic isn't really that clear but I think I'm right on about some of them :lol:


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry for that ugly pic..blurry...unflattering.
In that pic the fish looks much worse than in person.
If i may, i'd like to describe the issue in more detail:
Originally, at the store, the fish was beautiful cobalt blue (pretty much the hue in the pic). However, almost within hours, the fish became a loner...not congregating and such. It immediately found a hiding place and was the only fish in the tank that did so. Over the next few days i saw the smallest fish (1/2 the maingano's size) poking at him. The Maingano would retract it's fins and roll sideways upon being poked. Also, during the intimidation, the Maingano's color would be almost gone! I rearranged the tank, the maingano's color came back, but still would often retract it's fins. Now, although it's color is good, it wants be a loner. Fins are partially retracted most of the time.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Dewdrop! Your avatar is my fish! Exactly the fish!
Please tell me what to do to save it. It's my favorite (only blue one). 

BTW: Very sorry to hear about your husband. Hope he gets well. Best wishes to him and you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

DJRansome:
24"W
21"H
15"D
..curved front.

Ok. It's getting weirder by the hour. ...
The Maingano actually looks better, however whenever the tiny yellow fish (don't know the proper name yet) gets near it, the Maingano rolls over, upsidedown, and in a strange posture of submission, allows the yellow fish to nibble at his body near the tail. When the little yellow fish is done nibbling, the Maingano resumes it's normal posture, swims around and seems perfectly normal. 
Does any think they know what's going on?
BTW: The Maingano's color is bluer than ever. Strange.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your tank is too small for any Malawi fish IMO. I'd return the Malawi and maybe try some Tanganyikan shellies.


----------



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah WAY too small for the africans


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

I patronized a well known store that deals only with fish for over 30 years.
Upon my first visit there i was asked about the size of my tank.
The store owner told me: "Your 35 gal is fine for Malawi cichlids". He added: "Look at my tanks. See how crowded they are? These fish like crowded high density groups." 
I followed all his instructions for cycling the tank, substrate, and all the chemical rituals.
If the store's information was wrong, this is a bad situation. Even the pics i've seen all over the internet show these fish in densely populated tanks. However you folks seem to echo the sentiments regarding larger tanks (50 gal minimums for Malawi's).
I don't have the $$ to reinvest this whole project. My fam will be dissappointed too.
These fish look lovely. Wish i could make this work somehow with this setup.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A densely populated 48" tank or even 36" if you have a dwarf mbuna species works great. Some 35G tanks are 36" long (like my 38G)...did he ask about the length of the tank? Anything smaller than 36" (or some have success with 30") and you will see problems like you are experiencing now.

Since the LFS advised you, maybe he will take the Malawi back and give you some Tang shellies in exchange? That would be no investment for you.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

IMO the smaller varities of mbuna can be housed in a 35 gal... Saulosi for example, would be ok in a 35 gal.

But this is definitely pushing the limits...

Much better in a 55 gal or larger, more fun for everyone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think it's the gallons that are the problem...it's the length. The longest dimension of this tank is 24"...equivalent to a 10G in length.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Anything smaller than 36" (or some have success with 30") and you will see problems like you are experiencing now.


 Yes. I've been watching them very closely for the past few hours. Basically, the Maingano's taking a beating. 
I really appreciate all the info and advice. I've learned alot already.
...will check in later.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I don't think it's the gallons that are the problem...it's the length. The longest dimension of this tank is 24"...equivalent to a 10G in length.


Ahh yeah, totally right. I missed that.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

Robata said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Anything smaller than 36" (or some have success with 30") and you will see problems like you are experiencing now.
> ...


Go and acquire yourself a 75, its worth it, these fish a just a delight when they are given good homes, much more fun than most other aquarium fish IMO.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

Is this typical fish intimidation?
http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq84/Robatafish/
Notice how it starts with beautiful blue coloring and almost immediately loses color upon confrontation. That's the cycle. 
The Maingano is the only one that is being persecuted.
Advice to get larger tank has been noted. Thanks very much. 
75 gal huh? Ugh. My wife will be pissed. She just got used to the 35.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

*** never seen that happen before.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. I'd say he has pretty well given up.

If you are going to try to save them, you could try a couple of 2" PVC pipes hung just under the surface of the water. This one and any other can hide in there sometimes and be able to rest. If you put it against the glass, he will have his choice of inside the pipe or between pipe and glass. You may have competition (more than one fish needing a hiding place). Just a temporary reprieve while you come up with a long term solution.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else. You will HAVE to get a bigger tank...or switch to smaller fish. There are no other options that will result in your fish surviving.


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

more space!!!!! and all of this is over. experience talking..... i have 4 mbuna in a 30g long tank there was 14 mbuna only 4 now.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Your tank is too small for any Malawi fish IMO. I'd return the Malawi and maybe try some Tanganyikan shellies.


I will agree some of those fish are too large for that tank - but a 35 gallon is perfectly fine for dwarf Mbuna species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

DarbX1605, have you had success with dwarf mbuna in a 24" long tank?


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

A bigger tank is your only solution, besides getting rid of most of the fish you have in there. That Venustus will get to be 9-11 inches when fully mature, and it will eat those smaller Mbuna eventually. The wife may get mad when you get a bigger tank, but ask her how she will feel when you are left with a single fish. Take a look on craiglist or ebay for a bigger tank in your area, lots of good deals on both if you keep checking.


----------



## Robata (Sep 27, 2008)

bones06 said:


> That Venustus will get to be 9-11 inches when fully mature, and it will eat those smaller Mbuna eventually.


 I explained that to the wife. She wants to know where this new tank will go. I didn't have an answer.
I guess it's time to trade-in some fish. 
My NimboV @ 9-12 inches will scare our dog. 
Too bad. It's a really kewl and robust fish.
Gotta keep this 35g going or bust. 
I fell for the "assorted African Cichlid" tank at the store.
At least now i know there are species that are _do-able_ in smaller tanks.
You guys rock! Thank you.


----------

